# 2008 TCR Advanced SL vs 2009 TCR Advanced 1



## gipper

All

I was looking at a 2009 TCR Advanced 1:

T-700 3k Advanced Composite Frame & Fork 
Shimano Ultegra SL 20speed drivetrain 
Mavic Ksyrium Elite Wheelset 
Raceface Revolution Bar/Stem 

I was ready to lock this in, but a secondhand ex-race bike for slighty less money has come up with the following specs:

2008 TCR Advanced SL T-Mobile
Shimano DURA ACE 20speed drivetrain 
Shimano DURA ACE Wheelset

Normally I would go with the 2008 with the better groupset but I know there is a fair bit of difference between the TCR Advanced SL frame from 2008 to 2009. The 2009 Frame is a whopping 42 percent stiffer overall, including a 26 percent jump specifically in pedaling rigidity.

What I am not sure then, is the difference between the 2008 TCR Advanced SL and the 2009 TCR Advanced 1 frames.
Is the Frame of the 2009 TCR Advanced SL and Advanced 1 similar, with similar upgrades over 2008, or are they in a completely different league?

Your thoughts would be greatly appreciated


----------



## jcjordan

The 2008 TCR Advanced SL is T800 carbon weave, which actually makes it better then the 2009 frame that you are considering


----------



## steelisreal2

If I was you I would go for the 2009 Giant TCR Advanced - T700 frame, is a much nicer ride than the 2008 Giant TCR Advanced, ever though it's T800.

I have had a number of Giant TCR's over the last few years:-










This was the 2007 Giant TCR Advanced 0, the frame and fork were constructed from T800/T1000. The ride quality of this bike was very harsh - very nice bike, but the road shock just travelled straight into your arms and sit bones. The ISP probably didn't help, as a standard carbon seat post would offer a bit more compliance.

Skipped over a Giant in 2008 in favour of the new 2008 Trek Madone Pro frame, as the Giant was basically the same frame from 2007.
This year was a different situation an all new frame, first up I ordered a 2009 Giant TCR Advanced 2 as a training bike and a 2009 Giant TCR Advanced SL 0 for race bike.



















First impression of the Advanced 2 (Shimano 105) was fantastic, first and foremost the consideration was comfort, like most people I do most of my miles on my training bike so wanted a bike that offered comfort and that was compliant on New Zealand's harsh chip roads. The new frame is certainly stiffer in the front end than the older 2005 - 2007 Composite models, tracks nicely on quick decents. I also ride small sections of gravel roads, round Hawkes Bay often some rural roads are link with a 2-10km of gravel road making a loop.

My Advanced SL 0 is magic to ride. The T800 carbon certainly provides a better ride than my previous 2007 Advanced 0 (ISP), that was constructed from T800/T1000 - the rear stays on the SL 0 have a slight curve in them which may aid in the ride quality.

Try and get hold of people who own the two models you are after at a local cycling club for example - often the owners maybe happy for you to ride them. I have let a couple of guy's who were serious about purchasing new bikes ride my Advanced 2. Try to talk face to face with a few Giant owners, don't just rely on forums or my posting for advice. 
Giant's are certainly good value for money and the frame finish is of a high standard, I guess that's why Giant make Colnago's CLX. 

Good luck.

I still have a trusty older TCR Composite as my winter bike, still good bike.


----------



## gipper

steelisreal2 said:


> If I was you I would go the 2009 Giant TCR Advanced - T700 frame, a much nicer ride than the 2008 Giant TCR Advanced, ever though it's T800.
> 
> I have had a number of Giant TCR's over the last few years:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the 2007 Giant TCR Advanced 0, it was constructed from T800/T1000. The ride quality of this bike was very harsh - very nice bike, but the road shock just travelled straight into your arms and sit bones. The ISP probably didn't help, as a standard carbon seat post would offer a bit more compliance.
> 
> Skipped over a Giant in 2008 in favour of the new 2008 Trek Madone Pro frame, as the Giant was basically the same frame from 2007.
> This year was a different situation a all new frame, first up I ordered a 2009 Giant TCR Advanced 2 as a training bike and a 2009 Giant TCR Advanced SL 0 for race bike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First impression of the Advanced 2 (Shimano 105) was fantastic, first and foremost the consideration was comfort, like most people I do most of my miles on my training bike so wanted a bike that offered comfort and that was compliant on New Zealand's harsh chip roads. The new frame is certainly stiffer in the front end than the older 2005 - 2007 Composite models, tracks nicely on quick decents. I also ride small sections of gravel roads, round Hawkes Bay often some rural roads are link with a 2-10km of gravel road making a loop.
> 
> My Advanced SL 0 is magic to ride. The T800 carbon certainly provides a better ride than my previous 2007 Advanced 0 (ISP), that was constructed from T800/T1000 - the rear stays on the SL 0 have a slight curve in them which may aid in the ride quality.
> 
> Try and get hold of people who own the two models you are after at a local cycling club for example - often the owners maybe happy for you to ride them. I have let a couple of guy's who were serious about purchasing new bikes ride my Advanced 2.



Many Thanks for your post. The TCR Advanced SL I am looking at doesnt have the ISP, so hopefully it will be a little more compliant than the ISP models. I am guessing it will be quite a harsh ride anyway, as I am moving from an Al frame to a carbon frame which is far far stiffer. I am keeping the Al frame with 105's for some training but the budget only allows one bike and the 2008 SL is cheaper secondhand than the 2009 Advanced 1, so the budget might now have more to do with the decision than anything else

Thanks again.


----------



## gipper

Thanks for your replies. I ended up going for the GIANT TCR Adavanced SL Team bike with full Durace. It is second hand but I got a year warranty on the bike and he threw in new pedals and seat. In the end it saved me about 30% off what the GIANT TCR Advanced 1 would have set me back new and I have a better frame and componentry, the warranty sealed the deal. Get fitted and pick it up next week!! Woo Hoo!!


----------



## musicociclista

I have a 2008 tcr advanced with a FSA kforce seatpost and rides like a dream. I've heard that the ISP contributes to the harsh ride...


----------



## jcjordan

It does make the ride a bit more harsh, but also improves the handling of the bike. the increassed stiffness assists in the handling and power transfer.


----------



## Italianrider76

The 2008 TCR Advanced models made from T-800/T-1000 fibers never had the "SL" designation. "SL" was introduced for the 2009 models to differentiate between them and the new lower grade 2009 TCR Advanced bikes made from T-700 fibers.


----------

